# İç ve Dış Tehditler > islam Ülkeleri ve Müslümanlara yapılan Zulümler >  İslam Ülkeleri

## ceydaaa

asdarfts.jpgIslam Ülkeleri; nüfusunun tamâmi veya büyük cogunlugunu Müslüman olan ülkeler. Allah-u Teâlâ, Hz. Muhammed (S.A.V)'e 610 yilinda Mekke'de ilâhî vahiyle Islam dinini göndermeye basladi. Sevgili Peygamberimiz Mekke halkini Allah'in birligine ve kendisinin de Onun elçisi olduguna inanmaya çagirdi. Çesitli sIkIntilar ve zulümler içerisinde bu çagri 13 yil devam etti. Mekkeli müsrikler yayilan Islâm dininin kendileri için tehlikeli oldugunu sezerek, Müslümanlara karsi baski, iskence ve katliama basladilar. Bu sebeple ilk Müslümanlardan bir bölümü Habesistan (bugünki Etiyopya) a hicret ettiler. Bu arada Peygamberimiz 620'de hacc için Mekke'ye gelen Medinelilerle görüstü. Onlara Islâm dinini anlatti. Bunun üzerine islam dinini kabul eden Medineliler, Hz. Muhammed'i Medin'ye davet ettiler. Hz. Muhammed'in izniyle önce Mekkeli Müslümanlar, ardindanda Peygamberimizle birlikte Hz. Ebu Bekir (r.a.) 622'de Medineye hicret ettiler.

Hz. Muhammed Medine'de ilk Islâm Devletinin temellerini atti. Yahûdî ve Medine'deki diger kabilelerle anlasmalar imzaladi. Islâm dini Medine ve disindaki kabileler arasinda hizla yayilmaya basladi. Mekkeli müsrikler, Islâm dininin bu sekilde hizli yayilmasindan çok korktular. Hz. Muhammed ve Müslümanlari ortadan kaldirarak, Islâm dininin yayilmasini durdurmak istediler. Bunun için Bedir (624), Uhud (625), Hendek (627) savaslari oldu. Fakat müsrikler amaçlarina ulasamadilar. Bu yüzden geri çekilmek zorunda kaldilar. Bu arada müsrikler, Hz. Muhammed'in Hacc ibâdetine engel oldularsa da 10 yil süreli Hudeybiye Antlasmasini (628) imzaladilar ve Medine'deki Islâm Devletini resmen tanimis oldular. Bu anlasmadan sonra Islâm dininin yayilmasi daha çok hizlandi. Mekkeli müsriklerin anlasmayi bozmalari üzerine 10000 kisilik bir ordu ile Mekke üzerine yüründü. Bir damla bile kan dökülmeden Mekke sehri Feth edildi. 630 yilinda Huneyn Savasi yapildi. Kazanilan bu savastan sonra artik önünde bir engel kalmyan Islâm dini bütün Arabistan'a yayildi. Hz. Muhammed Vedâ haccindan kisa bir süre sonra 632'de Medine'de vefat etti.

Hz. Muhammed'in vefatindan sonra, Hz. Ebu Bekir Halife seçilmesiyle 632-661 yillari arasinda Hulefâ-i Rasîdîn (Dört Halife), 661-750 Emevîler, 750-1258 Abbâsiler, Müslümanlari idâre ettiler. Abbâsiler döneminde bilhassa Merkeze uzak bölgelerde yeni yeni Islâm devletleri kuruldu. Gazneliler, Selcuklular, Delhi Sultanligi, Timurlar, Altinordu ve Özbek hanliklari ve Babürler doguda, Endülüs Emevîleri, Murabitlar, Eyyubîler, Memlûkiler ve Osmanlilar batida kurduklari devletler ve yaptiklari fetihlerle Islâmiyetin yayilmasina hizmet ettiler. On sekizince asrin sonlarina kadar doguda Babürler, batida Osmanlilar Müslümalarin hâmiligini yaptilar. Ancak Islâm düsmani Ingilizler, sinsi planlariyla önce Babürleri ortadan kaldirarak doguyu, daha sonra da Osmanli Devletini yandaslarinin isbirligiyle yikarak bati Müslümanlarini hâmisiz biraktilar. Osmanli Devleti yikilmadan önce sâdece 3 bagimsiz Islam Ülkesi kalmisti: Türkiye, Iran ve Afganistan. Geri kalan Müslüman ülkeler sömürgelestirilmisti.

Birinci Dünya Harbi ve sonrasinda bagimsiz Islâm ülkeleri 8'e yükselmisti: Arnavutluk (1914), Yemen (1918), Misir (1922), Suudi Arabistan (1924), Irak (1927).

20. asrin ilk yarisi biterken Lübnan (1944), Suriye (1944), Ürdün (1946), Pakistan (1947), Endonzeya (1949) gibi ülkelerin ilâvesiyle 13'ü; 50'li yilarda, Libya (1951), Umman (1951), Sudan (1956), Fas (1956), Tunus (1956), Maldiv (1957), Malezya (1957), Gine (1958), Somali (1959) eklenerek sayi 37'yi buldu. Bunlar: 1960'ta Fransa'dan ayrilan Kamerun, Mali, Senegal, Nijer, Burkina Faso, Çad, Orta Afrika, Gabon, Moritanya; Ingiltere'den ayrilan Nijerya ve sonra Sierra Leone (1961), Kuveyt (1961), Cezayir (1962), Uganda (1962), Gambiya (1965) dir.

70'li yilarda 8 ülke daha dogarak sayi 45'e çikti: Bahreyn (1971), Katar (1971), Banglades (1971), Emirlikler (1972), Gine-Bissau (1974), Kuzey Kibris Türk Cumhuriyeti (1974), Komor (1976), Cibuti (1977).

Son dönemde bagimsiz olanlar ise: Brunei (1983), Tacikistan (1991), Kirgizistan (1991), Türkmenistan (1991), Kazakistan (1991), Özbekistan (1991), Azerbeycan (1991), Bosna-Hersek (1992) ve Eritre (1993) dir. Henüz topraksiz, fakat bagimsiz devlet statüsündedeki Filistin ve halen bagimsizlik icin Rus'larla savasan Çeçenistan'da sayilirlarsa 56 Islâm ülkesine yükselir.

56 devletin 26'i Asya, 24'ü Afrika, 2'si Avrupa, 2'si Asya-Afrika, 1'i Asya-Avrupa, 1'i Asya Okyanusu kitalari üzerindedir.

Müslüman ülkelerdeki halkin büyük çogunlugu sunnî îtikâdindadir (90%).

Günümüzde Islâm dini, 1,5 Milyara yaklasan inanan kisileriyle, dünyanin en yaygin dinlerinden biri durumundadir. Yeryüzündeki devletlerden dörtte birinden fazlasinda yasayan halk Müslümanladir. Bu devletlerden 23'ü Arap, 7'si Türk hüviyetindedir (1993).

----------

